# more mj



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Urgent RSPCA appeal;
Good home required for an abandoned chimp,very friendly,good around kids,likes being w*nked off with a white glove..........
cheers
jon


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

not that i would condone this but a friend sent me this link

http://www.b3ta.com/challenge/michaeljackson/popular/


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> not that i would condone this but a friend sent me this link
> 
> http://www.b3ta.com/challenge/michaeljackson/popular/


 :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Michael Jackson is not dead. He has just been on Family Fortunes and was doing well until asked : "Where do you take kids to be different ?" Up The Shitter was not in the top 6 answers ! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

taylormade-tt said:


> Michael Jackson is not dead. He has just been on Family Fortunes and was doing well until asked : "Where do you take kids to be different ?" Up The Shitter was not in the top 6 answers ! :lol:


----------

